# Clay car with ONR



## pagaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello,

I have Optimum no rinse.
I first spray QD ONR, wait 40 sec, and wash panel by panel with ONR soultion with 2 buckets. and finally i dry with drying towel.

I want clay my car with ONR for glaze and sealant.

I have clay mitt:









what is the process?

I first wash panel with ONR
Then i claying with clay mitt with 1 bucket with ONR
and re wash the panel with ONR.
and finally drying

This is the correct process ^?

What dosage i need to have in the bucket with clay mitt?

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2016)

I do this, wash and clay at the same time using ONR. I use the standard wash dilution throughout.

I wash the panel to get it clean i.e. wash it to the point you'd be happy to actually dry the panel. Then re-wet the panel with ONR, i.e. as if washing it again, and clay. Finally, I do re-wash the panel and dry, just incase claying has left any dislodged debris on the paintwork.

If you are claying the car for the first time, or it is particularly bad, then ONR (at wash dilution) in a spray bottle can be useful. This is because it may take too long to clay a panel (or section of a panel) without ONR drying out so as not to provide enough lubrication for the clay. Alternately, you can just keep re-wetting the panel with your wash solution, but a spray bottle can make the process slightly quicker.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

same here. 

Wash the entire car 
re-wet the panel with ONR
clay cloth the panel
wash and dry the panel again
move on to the next panel
job done


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Pagaz, i use 15ml dilution ONR for 500ml bottle (the CG ones).
Use a sprayer bottle its easier, instead of bending every second to wet your clay glove


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

liav24 said:


> Pagaz, i use 15ml dilution ONR for 500ml bottle (the CG ones).
> Use a sprayer bottle its easier, instead of bending every second to wet your clay glove


You should keep washing your mitt out in a bucket to remove the debris you've just lifted from the claying process otherwise you're transferring it back onto the next panel and more likely to cause marring


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

I wash my car as normal, decontaminate ( tar remover and fallout remover) rinse well between these stages. If you don't get rid of the tar remover it effects the clay mitt and leaves black streaks. I then fill a bucket with ONR wash solution and clay the car, washing the clay cloth out every time I need more fluid. As Dave says, you are taking off debris and you could do damage. With a clay bar you would see the dirt and fold it but that isn't an option with a clay cloth. If you haven't read lowiepete's guide to clay cloth, it is worth a read. Very informative and the bit about listening is probably the best advice I have got.


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> You should keep washing your mitt out in a bucket to remove the debris you've just lifted from the claying process otherwise you're transferring it back onto the next panel and more likely to cause marring


Never had any marring but i wash the claybar every panel, i try not to use clay mitt iv'e been reading a lot of bad experience from people that had marring all over the car (even think i saw one here too) - so in that case you right, but just keep the paint wet enough so it wont stuck every time


----------



## Thomas_E (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey!

I tried claying my car yesterday. I wasn't particularly impressed by the result. Re-washing took me forever. I don't know what was the problem. Do you think it wasn't wet enough?
I'll give it another try sometime soon, hope the results will be better.



Thomas


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

@Thomas_E

Is the paintwork not smooth, is it still rough to the touch? Why arent you satisfied? What did you expect?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Thomas_E said:


> Hey!
> 
> I tried claying my car yesterday. I wasn't particularly impressed by the result. Re-washing took me forever. I don't know what was the problem. Do you think it wasn't wet enough?
> I'll give it another try sometime soon, hope the results will be better.
> ...


now Thomas this so simple to use, this is the right method to use:thumb:

1_ 1 bucket,ONR soloution, grit guard.
2_ spray bottle 500ml, or 1ltr 1in of ONR, then water
3_ Drying towel, a couple of MF towles, clay mitt

Start by spraying the panel with ONR, leave it for about 20 sec, then with your clay mitt put it in the bucket, and then start claying with no presure, if you need more lube use the spray bottle.
then with your drying towel begin to remove the soloution, Then with your MF 
towel start to buff the panel, then move on to the next panel and do the next panel. you can rinse the mitt any time you feel the need to,i tend to do it after a couple of passes.

there is no need to wash the panel every time, it is pointless and time wasted:wave:

T


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

If you dont know what chongo is saying here is a video presentation how to wash, clay and protect all at the same time.






Move section by section or panel by panel this way and you can wash, clay & protect your car in 1h.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers AJ, I thought he all ready washed the car, didn't read post before.
Good video mate.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

hey chongo...the point is you dont have to wash the entire car, dry it and then wet it again as with this method you can do it AIO (wash, clay and protect) or just wash & clay if you are using other products to polish and protect later on. 

The method is a bit of a time & product saver. The trick is to use fine grade clay towel / mitt / bar and light pressure.


----------

